# Large British Sterling Silver Pocket Watch



## loop1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a large (2.5+ inches in diameter) open face sterling silver pocket watch, key wound and set, with a â€œsweepâ€ second hand. The hallmarks indicate that it is sterling silver with a date of 1877. On the movement it says â€œGeo. & T. Davison, East side of Grey Street, Newcastle-upon Tyne, Makers to the Admiralty.â€ Can anyone tell me anything about this piece and its maker? And can someone tell me how to post pictures with a message rather than as a link? Many thanks. A new member.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

You will need an internet share service like Photobucket to 'host' your images - then look in the Hints & Tips section of The Watch Forum and there is a topic on 'posting photographs'.

Good luck

Julian (L)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The Admiralty was the body which organised and controlled the British Royal Navy, virtually from it's creation, until the 1960s, I think.


----------

